# A halloween treat!



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

That's a great prank, never saw one like this before. What a awesome idea!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

ok that is the funniest thing I have seen in a LOOOOng time. Thank you for posting.


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

That's what teenagers are supposed to do on Halloween, not destroying or stealing things. What a great "trick"


----------



## whimsicalmommy (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh My Goodness. I really want to do this now. I wonder if the people who did it kept all the extra candy given out to get "timmy" to go away. lol


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh my gosh - that is too funny "Give him more candy" "Poke it" LOL!!

That would freak me out too!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

That was great! What a great idea.


----------



## Sudden (Sep 22, 2010)

Bump for great justice


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

lol @ the woman throwing the candy and you poke it, no you poke it, get the poker.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

That's great.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Just like the real thing, he just stands there doesn't say Trick or Treat & expects to get candy


----------



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

BooBoo said:


> Just like the real thing, he just stands there doesn't say Trick or Treat & expects to get candy


Hey, at least Timmy has the decency to wear a costume, unlike more and more children these days.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Very True, Timmy should get some candy.


----------



## k k (Jul 21, 2009)

that was good


----------

